# pheasant and partridge by page ND



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

i just figured i'd tell you guys where there are a hell of a lot of pheasant they are right outside of page a lot of roosters!!!!! (at least that i saw when i was walking for deer)

so i just wanted to tell you guys :sniper:


----------

